# British L1A1 SLR with SUIT - Pics



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

I took these pics of this SLR today, and you would not beleive whats so unusual about this one. Anyone care to guess.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jun 2006)

It doesn't fall apart when you pick it u?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

Nope, keep trying. look at the details.....


----------



## Armymatters (30 Jun 2006)

The rear grip is texturized?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

Nope


----------



## medicineman (30 Jun 2006)

The cooling ports on the forestock?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

Noe, take a closer look at the magazine. You'll be very suprised when I spill my guts on this unique rifle.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2006)

Is this a full sized rifle?  Or is it a 1/6 scale SLR?  That's my (feeble) guess.


----------



## dangerboy (30 Jun 2006)

Rubber training rifle


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

It's the gun from an Action figure.


----------



## KevinB (30 Jun 2006)

Its an earlier 7mm one?
The mag does not look like a 7.62 NATO one


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

Well, its just after 0330h here, I am up to bid on an ebay itme, and yes its olny 6 inches long, but what detail, eh. Thanks for guessing.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Jun 2006)

You mean that Garvin got it right?  WooHoo!  (Actually, the details on those 1/6th scale stuff is amazing)


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Jun 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Is this a full sized rifle?  Or is it a 1/6 scale SLR?  That's my (feeble) guess.



Actualy VG I got it right your's was in the form of a question mine was a statement


			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> It's the gun from an Action figure.



mine though I guess wasn't a statement in size so I guess were both right.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

Geez Wes, there must have been quite a few beer downrange, with your nose getting closer and closer to the table, when all you could focus on was a 6-inch replica FN..... ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

I could not resist buying it because of the detail. I also bought a Sterling SMG, a Browning .50, .30, M1 garand and Tommy gun. All neatly displayed under glass in my bar. Nancy thinks I am insane, and curses them almost everytime she sees them.

This is what my gun collecting has been reduced to.

The detail on them all is unreal.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2006)

Notice there's no denying the beer/head on table


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2006)

Better focus donchu know!


----------



## big bad john (30 Jun 2006)

Wes, any time you want to part with it, ring me will you.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2006)

I'll see if i can get an address for it if ya like. About $20CAD get you two, one with marynl, one with wood, two bayonets with scabbards, 2 SUITs, two slings, and a heap of mags, yes all loaded with 1:6 scale 7.62mm ball.

You can also search ebay for 1/6 scale rifle, or 1/6 scale machine gun or similar. Ther eis heaps out there, all detailed. Minimi, MAG 58, MG-42, BREN, Sterling, and more, including SMLE and No4 rifles with operating bolts.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Koenigsegg (30 Jun 2006)

The detail on those is shocking.  All from 1:6 scale "action figure" kits...

http://cgi.ebay.com/DiD-Parts-WWII-Thompson-w-Jump-Case-Ricky_W0QQitemZ220001364910QQihZ012QQcategoryZ27294QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6059481821&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT#ebayphotohosting


----------



## big bad john (30 Jun 2006)

Please Wes.  I'd be very interested!


----------



## xavier (1 Jul 2006)

Hi all:

Congrats Wesely! I have the same set as well as the Sterlings. It's from RMC. They're worth every cent aren't they? 8) For those that would like to buy their own carded sets. You can buy them from 2 Canadian store  Outer perimetre I've done business with Brad and his service is top notch. The other store is  Scott Dummit I've done business with him too and he's top notch as well. 

I should post my photos of my figures with the home made CADPAT combats and vest (the vests really suck) 

xavier


----------

